# Mellon head thinks he is gonna skunk me agin



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon head is getting a big head  ..He thinks since he put a hurting on me last weekend it will be an every trip occurance..So I have to go agin after work friday night so he can try and do it agin..Even as I am working 7 days a week, and will be very tired, he is trying to take advantge of the situation..But I have news for him, he is going down!


----------



## XeniaCatter (Jun 10, 2005)

I think I'm going to enjoy this thread...but I have to confess, I'm confused as to which one of you to root for


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My biggest concern is him being able to obtain bait, looks like I am gonna have to get some to insure that we dont have to fish with Crawlers.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The score should be 2-2, & since I've got :B of the year, the way I see it, that makes me a WINNER!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I always like the underdog, So with that said . Good Luck Bryan !  But if you have the Big Fish of the Year that is Always a Factor, But how Many Fish has Jack caught & how many have you caught total this year? 

Jack everyone I fish with always trys to outfish me as well, Some do & some dont. Sometimes I get Skunked too, But thats Fishin to me. Put your time in & it will all work out for you. Dont beat him by too many fish or a Big Pig. :B 

Good Luck Guys
Ed


----------



## XeniaCatter (Jun 10, 2005)

The winner is...Both of you...what could be better than sharing a catfishing trip with a friend on a warm summer evening?

But I have to wonder...did flathunter share his bait with Mellon?

Love the pictures you post guys, looking forward to hearing how your fishing trip went.

~XeniaCatter


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

we will be on the water in 4hrs..I expect we will both get skunked, they have not been hitting well as of late.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys really need to call me next time you go out. I can't find a soul down here to fish with. If nothing else I'm a good connection for live bait!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishman your welcome to fish with me anytime!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well things came up and Bryan had to cancell.I just hate it that I had to throw away 30 bucks worth of gold fish I bought today, I did not have enough bait left so I wanted to be prepared..I think Bryan, lost some bait also.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

what did you do with "30 bucks worth of gold fish" jacki?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Like I said I threw them away, as in dumped in my back yard.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Did you at least go fishing by yourself, or did you scrap the whole trip?


Insane---out


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Scrapped the whole trip.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

I feel your pain..

Goodluck next time.


----------



## XeniaCatter (Jun 10, 2005)

flathunter, 

Take a look at CC mag page 86, might be worth investing in one for times like this...man, $30 worth of compost...that's enough to give a fisherman/ fisherwoman a real attitude 'bout fishing.

Better luck next time!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope your joking about the goldfish? Yes I had $20 worht of goldfish runied during the corse of the "Weekend From Hell". I am still too pissed off & aggravated to talk about it, but I'll post some of the details later.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope, after I talked to you friday afternoon I ran out to the bait store and bought 6 of those 5 buck each goldfish, just to make sure we would have enough bait..They were nice ones 8-10 inches long.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

liar.

Your trying to make me feel bad & it's working! I'll shoot you an email or PM on the details of HELL WEEKEND.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats good, I felt pretty bad myself as I was dumping my bait out.


----------

